# Subcontractors Need: Detroit Metro Area



## Frankland (Jul 12, 2010)

Large Landscape & Snow Removal Company Based out of Dearborn is seeking Reliable Subcontractors for the following:

- Sidewalk Subcontractor
-Plow Truck Subcontractor
-Loader & Operator Subcontractor

Also.....Per Project Complete Subcontract for season.

Locations Include:
-Dearborn
-Westland
-Novi
-Southfield
-Livonia

*****Must have Insurance & Workmans Comp, Approporiate business licensing & References*****

Email me at [email protected] with any questions or feel free to ask on this post!


----------



## ROAD-SNAKES (Jan 24, 2004)

Sent you an e-mail.


----------



## ROAD-SNAKES (Jan 24, 2004)

You still looking for subs, I sent you a email but no response ???


----------

